# Siemens 1PV5138-4ws24 motor controller



## Magman (Jul 5, 2012)

Does anyone know if the Azure Dynamics DMOC-645 motor controller would work on the Siemens 1PV5138-4ws24 AC motor?


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes but it won't make full use of the motor's capabilities


----------



## Magman (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks Tyler for your response. In you opinion, what do you feel would be the right controller for this motor?


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Never researched it properly. There are many. The one I was always interested in was a Scott drive from New Zealand. Contact Ruckus on the forum as he was supposedly importing them and they tuned one specifically for this motor that will need minimal tweaking and it performs very well. The controller is robust and cost effective also. Look him up.


----------



## Magman (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I will look into what you've said.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Magman said:


> Thanks Tyler for your response. In you opinion, what do you feel would be the right controller for this motor?


The best controller for this motor is the Rinehart Motion Systems PM-150DZ, although they are not cheap.

Scott Drives are marginally cheaper, but they've sort of disappeared off the map since their main promoter (Ruckus) was injured in an accident. I don't know that anyone has really ever used on in a project.


----------



## TooQik (May 4, 2013)

I'm using a HEC TI-9030 with this motor for my conversion. Details here:

http://www.hec-drives.nl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=13&Itemid=3

I was originally weighing up between the RMS and HEC and after discussions with Eddy (HEC) decided to go with the TI-9030. Suggest you contact HEC and see what they can offer for your build.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...ng-tesla-battery-modules-50v-tr4a-168890.html



Alex d is using a Scott drive controller with his siemens motor. Send him a message.


Tyler


----------



## ScottEV (Dec 8, 2012)

Scott Drive will be releasing a new high power controller sometime in Q3 2016. It is specifically designed for high voltage motors like the 1PV5138 series. The maximum voltage is 900V and around 450Arms. Ideally it is intended for 650 to 850V motors. Estimated price for this 300kW controller is around US$4800

Contact greenstage.co.nz or EVWest for more info.


----------

